
Why Covid-19 has resulted in New Jersey desperately needing COBOL programmers - wagnerpatriota
https://qz.com/1832988/covid-19-results-in-new-jersey-desperately-needing-cobol-coders/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22782097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22782097)

